# Rattan Ring



## Domino (Feb 10, 2011)

I would like to try some rattan rings, not even sure they are used in our lineage but would like to try them.

Wondering about size of the ring and which is appropriate?

Any information appreciated


----------



## wtxs (Feb 10, 2011)

Domino said:


> I would like to try some rattan rings, not even sure they are used in our lineage but would like to try them.
> 
> Wondering about size of the ring and which is appropriate?
> 
> Any information appreciated



This was from my teacher ... the rattan ring has to fit the individual, to find the right size, assume an double Tan Sao with correct elbow position, the span between the middle of the outside forearm would be the diameter of the ring.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 10, 2011)

What are the rattan rings for anyways?

We use the metal rings in HFYWC as a training aid to build strength and toughen forearms but I don't know what you'd use the rattan ones for.


----------



## wtxs (Feb 10, 2011)

To those with curious mind or interested in learning , Randy William has an instructional DVD on the rattan ring.


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 10, 2011)

From what I understand they were for people who had a problem keeping their wrists on center.


----------



## CRCAVirginia (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello,

You can find my Sifu, Randy Williams, demonstrating some uses in his DVD "Wing Chun Basics #2 Combat Theory and Kicks"

I have a 12 inch ring that works well, I use it during kick training, and with footwork patterns.  I perform Loy Qwun Sau, Ngoy Kwun Sau, and Gan Jom.  We don't place both our hands through the middle, if the edge of the ring is facing you, one hand goes in one side and the other hand goes in the other.


----------



## Domino (Feb 11, 2011)

wtxs said:


> This was from my teacher ... the rattan ring has to  fit the individual, to find the right size, assume an double Tan Sao  with correct elbow position, the span between the middle of the outside  forearm would be the diameter of the ring.



Thanks for your reply.



mook jong man said:


> From what I understand they were for people who had a problem keeping their wrists on center.



I think I understand, cheers Mook Jong !


----------



## wtxs (Feb 11, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> From what I understand they were for people who had a problem keeping their wrists on center.



Hello there Mook, or they could be just for people that can't seems to keep their hands to themselves :wink1:


----------

